# Evans suspended 1 game



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> The NBA announced Friday that Kings guard Tyreke Evans has been suspended for one regular season game. Evans was arrested on May 31 for driving 130 mph on Interstate 80.
> 
> "You hate to see it," Kings co-owner Joe Maloof told The Sacramento Bee Friday, "but you take your punishment and go on. I'm sure Tyreke is as disappointed as anybody. Everyone learns from their mistakes.
> 
> "The one positive thing I'm hearing ... is that he is very remorseful and is doing more than was asked of him. We all just have to get past this."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------

